# Gambling for no money allowed?



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Is social gambling allowed at one's premises with their friends? Am I allowed to bring in my Texas Holdem Poker set (cards, chips, table top)?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Who's going to see you? Will your friends grass themselves up? I hardly think the police are going to launch a fully blown baton wielding raid on your little bit of fun do you?

As with all things, be discreet (fine advice knowing my history)


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Who's going to see you? Will your friends grass themselves up? I hardly think the police are going to launch a fully blown baton wielding raid on your little bit of fun do you?
> 
> As with all things, be discreet (fine advice knowing my history)


Yes, I understand that, but, am I allowed to bring in my Texas Holdem Poker set (cards, chips, table top) through customs? or will it be confiscated?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Try it, if it is it's not the end of the world, just pack them in your suitcase and go for it. If you're a spliff smoking rastafarian I wouldn't risk it mind you as you'll probably get searched...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Strictly speaking poker sets are illegal, but I know of numerous people that own such items and even of games that go on. As Andy says - you do it quietly, in private and don't shout about it.

Be careful bringing in poker sets though customs. A friend of mine was detained for three hours a couple of years back for such an offence, although it was eventually simply confiscated and he was let go.

-


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Strictly speaking poker sets are illegal, but I know of numerous people that own such items and even of games that go on. As Andy says - you do it quietly, in private and don't shout about it.
> 
> Be careful bringing in poker sets though customs. A friend of mine was detained for three hours a couple of years back for such an offence, although it was eventually simply confiscated and he was let go.
> 
> -


Thanks for the information. I'll leave the poker chips back, we'll have to use peanuts and beans ...


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> Thanks for the information. I'll leave the poker chips back, we'll have to use peanuts and beans ...


My boss just came back into the country with a set. They stopped him and took his chips, the cloth and the cards and the set itself was allowed.


----------



## pokerdonkey (Nov 9, 2008)

I just sent a set of real nice 300pcs Casino Grade chips and cards to my friend in Dubai and he got them fine in the mail sent them when i was in the US. I sent them though USPS.


----------

